# What to do with 2 ounces of roaches ?



## golddog (Jul 14, 2010)

What to do with 2 ounces of roaches ?

I have a couple of ounces of Roaches I have collected and I am wondering if anyone has processed them in any way?

I was thinking of grinding them up and making some roach-butter 

Any ideas ?


----------



## akgrown (Jul 14, 2010)

gross man, if you want to puke then make roach butter, other wise just break em up and roll up more joints, call em grandfather joints


----------



## Shayden (Jul 14, 2010)

I have heard of people making honey oil out of roaches. Do not make butter with them though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 14, 2010)

then take those joint roaches and make great grandfather joints and so on till your out and your smokeing the most roached weed you ever seen


----------



## howhighru (Jul 14, 2010)

Id tear them fuckers apart and roll new ones.. Man thats alot of roaches.. Smoke UP!!


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jul 15, 2010)

fuck oath, rip em all up man and toss all the paper and ash bi ts on the end, and if it looks aight, roll sum more, ifnot make hash or sumtin, unless u got a strong stomach or a rlly good recipe that will cover the taste up


----------



## golddog (Jul 15, 2010)

akgrown said:


> gross man, if you want to puke then make roach butter, other wise just break em up and roll up more joints, call em grandfather joints


That's what I have been doing, but I can't keep up with all the new roaches.

Peeling roaches is worse than trimming bud 

I will look into making some roach-honey or something.

Anyone out there got any other ideas ?


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 15, 2010)

i had a mate at school who used to chew them after smoking a j...honestly..(he was french though)


----------



## slomoking13 (Jul 15, 2010)

break them down and roll blunts!


----------



## mrboots (Jul 15, 2010)

Roaches are gross, I throw mine away. If you smoke enough to have 2 ounces of roaches, you have enough weed to smoke a fresh joint every time. But I rolled them back into joints/blunts when I was younger and poorer and didn't grow my own weed.


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jul 15, 2010)

one thing to do with roaches - BIN THEM! no way wud i be smoking or making any kinda roach butter - u serious!? 

get some weed or grow some weed - SImples


----------



## edsthreads (Jul 15, 2010)

likalotapus11 said:


> i had a mate at school who used to chew them after smoking a j...honestly..(he was french though)


lol.. that sums the French up nicely.."dégoûtant"


----------



## golddog (Jul 15, 2010)

ENGLAND123 said:


> one thing to do with roaches - BIN THEM! no way wud i be smoking or making any kinda roach butter - u serious!?
> 
> get some weed or grow some weed - SImples


I've got plenty of great bud. My legal California Limit dried. I will be harvesting another batch next week.

It's real hot today (+105 degrees) maybe I will peel them and see what I get.


----------



## Murfy (Jul 15, 2010)

hashphalt-

take the papers off, put the weed in a glass jar with a sealable lid, i use one a bout 2.5 inches in diameter. take a wooden dowel and press the shit in there tight as you can. let age for appropriate amount of time. makes for great bowl hits.


----------



## golddog (Jul 15, 2010)

Murfy said:


> hashphalt-
> 
> take the papers off, put the weed in a glass jar with a sealable lid, i use one a bout 2.5 inches in diameter. take a wooden dowel and press the shit in there tight as you can. let age for appropriate amount of time. makes for great bowl hits.


There we go, I'll give it a try


----------



## sensisensai (Jul 15, 2010)

4 options. Grandfather em, bho, iso, or tash. I really wouldn't make butter with it. Bho would be best IMO. And about the easiest. But then u need means of smoking said oil. Cool if u got the right piece but can be a pain if uve only got a pipe and no greens to keep the oil in the bowl :/


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 15, 2010)

golddog said:


> There we go, I'll give it a try



Okay this is going to be worth it and it will only take over night.. trust me. Okay so tear them all up, weigh it, if its atleast an 8th or over your good. Get a 2 liter bottle, stuff all your weed in there, throw some fresh ice cubes on top, and pour in some fresh spring water, shake it like a maniac, then let it sit for around 20 minutes, the water at the bottom should be a darkish color. Now you need to get a bowl or Tupperware then line it with a ziplock or anything similar willl work. Then get a re-usable coffee filter and mount it into your tupperware, then began to filter the 2 liter bottle through it, you should have a dark liquid within the plastic lining. Next, let it sit overnight in the fridge, take a turkey baster to it in the morning, spread on tin-foil and let dry, scrape it up, and press if you desire and you have hash out of joint roaches.


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 17, 2010)

they are 2nd generation joints, i love them they are the best. always has a distinct taste to the smoke. they get you very high to. 2 ounces of them? i would take the paper of all of them and roll a few joints with them. minus the paper and it should be around a 3/4 ounce.


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 17, 2010)

Isn't the roach the point of the J or Blunt that has the most THC concentration after smoking?

If this is true then don't throw the roaches away! I use my roaches to make hash or as stopper-buds for my bowls and they get me high as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 17, 2010)

roll up new joints


----------



## andar (Jul 17, 2010)

get a bong or vaporizer


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2010)

Keep saving them up untill you have a couple pounds. Then call me.


----------



## corners (Jul 18, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> break them down and roll blunts!


This is what we did after saving them in a garcia vega tube.


----------



## Total Head (Jul 23, 2010)

i would think cooking with roaches would be pretty gross. roaches are ok to smoke as long as you cut the burnt part off so there's little or no black left. if it's really good shit you can peel it, break it up and stick it in a bong and it won't taste that bad. to roll them up i need flavored papers. smoking roaches in any form that still have the burnt part is always gross. throwing them away if they are a decent size is such a waste unless you have access to so much weed that you know for certain you will never be without. we can't all grow fields of the stuff.


----------



## golddog (Jul 23, 2010)

Total Head said:


> i would think cooking with roaches would be pretty gross. roaches are ok to smoke as long as you cut the burnt part off so there's little or no black left. if it's really good shit you can peel it, break it up and stick it in a bong and it won't taste that bad. to roll them up i need flavored papers. smoking roaches in any form that still have the burnt part is always gross. throwing them away if they are a decent size is such a waste unless you have access to so much weed that you know for certain you will never be without. we can't all grow fields of the stuff.


I've cleaned it all, I am not going to cook it up, I have smoked some.....

I've decided if I don't smoke a roach in a day or two, I am no longer going to save them


----------



## VivaLaVida (Aug 13, 2010)

considering im a blunt guy if i were you i would unwrap all of em, go get a cigar, and roll a straight up weed cigar, with like a quarter of it lol. ive only done it with middies since i cant afford to do that with heads, but that would last you like a week if u smoked anytime u wanted to haha


----------



## golddog (Aug 13, 2010)

VivaLaVida said:


> considering im a blunt guy if i were you i would unwrap all of em, go get a cigar, and roll a straight up weed cigar, with like a quarter of it lol. ive only done it with middies since i cant afford to do that with heads, but that would last you like a week if u smoked anytime u wanted to haha


I gave it to my son, he likes it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2010)

yes it most definately is gross.Id say to just get rid of it.It stinks and feels dirty to me it does it just doesnt feel right.Its hard for me to smoke even if i dont have no weed around.


----------



## krozone (Aug 13, 2010)

Roll 'em up! They'l be even stronger then when u smoked them last! >)


----------



## dinobelly (Aug 16, 2010)

Omg that's a fuckload of roaches - you better get some raid!


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Aug 21, 2010)

Some people I knew used to sneer at the very thought of re-rolling joints with them, it's nice to know other people do it too! That's what I would do with them.


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 23, 2010)

make hash...?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2010)

Yucky, bin those horrible things and roll fresh.


----------



## nitroman (Aug 23, 2010)

can you say qwiso lol thats what id do


----------



## Banditt (Aug 23, 2010)

roach butter.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Aug 23, 2010)

one hitter bong hits that will give you a high like no other !


----------



## g420 (Aug 25, 2010)

what about maybe makin sum oil??


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 25, 2010)

I used to roll "generation joints". After you have a good amount of roaches break them down roll them again. Smoke. That was the first generation. Use the roaches from generation 1 and roll a new set of joints. Smoke. That was the second generation. So on and so on until you're done. It was a means of conservation and showing "pot smoking prowess" back in highschool days. Now I just finish the entire joint and throw away whatever's left . If you went through my ash trays at any given time you'll see they're a scavenger smoker's dream.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 27, 2010)

If you make brownies with them they wont have the bad taste..


----------



## Serapis (Aug 27, 2010)

Make some rum/roach tincture...


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 28, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Make some rum/roach tincture...


Tinctures never works for me...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

butane extraction but even then its gonna taste like shit


----------



## mandigo808 (Aug 28, 2010)

i could help you get rid of it if u cant find anything better to do with it...ahah


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 28, 2010)

If i had as much fresh weed as you say you have i wouldnt even have a roach in my ashtray dude! Why you would want to mess with that i don't know, but if you dont come up with anything i'll take them of your hands lol!


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 2, 2010)

BHO is the item for roaches, it will just attach to the THC and will most likely give you the cleanest return. 
Hell BHO will works with moldy crap, I'd expect better results with roaches.


----------



## keller420 (Sep 8, 2010)

there is a something that people call eating the peanut, just swallowing the roach. but it sounds nasty


----------



## chef*bob (Sep 9, 2010)

if you accumulate roaches smoke em while theyre fresh otherwise throw em out..


----------



## Answers (Aug 20, 2012)

Do a water wash( soak roaches, change murky water till it stays clear) dump water, dry out the now "less stinky roaches. Now smoke as is or do a butane/ISO oil run. The water wash will remove the awful smell & taste. 
Oil will be strong.


----------



## BushyOldGrower (Mar 6, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but...

We break them out to make 2nd generation roach bones, save them roaches till we have enough to make a 3rd gen and so on..

We are currently up to a puke viable 6th generation.

I will add that aside of the horrible taste,I have never been as high. Dabs, edibles or the dankest nugs have no comparison...


----------

